# Sticky  Model Year 2023 Price Increase Announced



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Due to the looming economic and socio-political upheaval we are experiencing, BMW of North America has announced a significant mid-year MY 2023 price increase on virtually all models, beginning in January, 2023. The increase in base MSRP will range from just 1.2% (X4 M40i) to as much as 3.7% (330e sDrive).

Updated ordering and pricing guides will be available soon for all models, be on the lookout!


~Jon


----------



## alex2364 (May 8, 2006)

I’m assuming current priority 1 orders are price protected?


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

alex2364 said:


> I’m assuming current priority 1 orders are price protected?


Unfortunately, that program (Sold Order Price Protection) has been discontinued.

From MY 2022 > 2023 orders that got delayed/pushed, BMWNA came up with a novel solution, a "Payment Walk Credit", to help keep payment where it was originally, but that is not the same thing and not valid with outside funding or cash purchase.


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

Inflation sucks.


----------



## Ibiza (Jun 15, 2007)

Only a matter of time before the incentives improve, as the crypto party is over. Interesting that the 330e sDrive has the largest price increase, so much for the EV revolution as if EV's continue to cost more that ICE's, this will be a failure outside of Cali and the North East.


----------



## StanDiego (May 27, 2021)

Ibiza said:


> so much for the EV revolution as if EV's continue to cost more that ICE's, this will be a failure outside of Cali and the North East.


Similar was said a hundred years ago of the "horseless carriage". Regardless, ICE is ultimately doomed. EVs will be an interim solution until something better comes along (if we survive). Take it "kickin' and screamin'" or not, the days of ICE are limited.


----------



## Paul Mow (1 mo ago)

Jon Shafer said:


> Unfortunately, that program (Sold Order Price Protection) has been discontinued.
> 
> From MY 2022 > 2023 orders that got delayed/pushed, BMWNA came up with a novel solution, a "Payment Walk Credit", to help keep payment where it was originally, but that is not the same thing and not valid with outside funding or cash purchase.


How does “Payment Walk Credit” work? Is this some kind of financing agreed to in advance?


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

Jon Shafer said:


> Unfortunately, that program (Sold Order Price Protection) has been discontinued.
> 
> From MY 2022 > 2023 orders that got delayed/pushed, BMWNA came up with a novel solution, a "Payment Walk Credit", to help keep payment where it was originally, but that is not the same thing and not valid with outside funding or cash purchase.


Was the “Sold Order Price Protection” this?


----------

